# how to change the ie7 file menu location.



## anandk (Nov 17, 2006)

*regisrty patch 2 restore ie7 file menu location bar back 2 d TOP.*

ie7 users will have noticed that standard top application menu bar (File, Edit, View etc) is no longer visible. 

u have to turn it on but it shows on the second toolbar line over to the right hand side of the screen rather than in its familiar position at the top. 

Put the info below in notepad and save as toolbar.reg :

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser]
"ITBar7Position"=dword:00000001

this will  restore it to its traditional position at the top, shud u so desire 
*www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,16040352


----------



## ketanbodas (Nov 18, 2006)

Yaa, it worked. Thnks man, having the serach bar on top, this menu bar in the midle of the search and url bar was a litle odd.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks mate..!! I needed it..!


----------



## Raaza (Nov 18, 2006)

Thnx. needed tweak.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks dude....but i like it without the menu bar


----------

